# ATTN: NEW OPTIONS FOR OUR VEHICLES



## pulsar (Jul 26, 2005)

Do you want non flip up headlights?

I just recently contacted APC Products and spoke to them about offering a few new headlight, taillight, gauge clusters, and turn signals for our vehicles. They told me that with enough requests they will make it happen. I posted a few links for examples of one off items as examples. 

http://srownersclub.com/project_cars/i/jeff/jeff3_lg.jpg
http://forum.nissanexa.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=925
http://100nx-fanpage.de/Bilder/Design-3.JPG

*All you have to do is email them at [email protected]*
Just title the subject "lucrative proposal - nissans"

With enough support we can make this happen!!!


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

pulsar said:


> Do you want non flip up headlights?
> 
> I just recently contacted APC Products and spoke to them about offering a few new headlight, taillight, gauge clusters, and turn signals for our vehicles. They told me that with enough requests they will make it happen. I posted a few links for examples of one off items as examples.
> 
> ...


You actually WANT apc to make rice for the car????? :thumbdwn:


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

The first link...don't like that headlight setup
the second link...can't get it
and the third...those are just retarded
So I agree with the above post^ and I'm anti rice...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ok well the 300zx lights arent all that bad but theres already kits and well im not motivated to want to see that all over the place. the second link is not working for me. the 3rd thing looks ugly.

i dont think anybody else has even thought of this yet, but i would be interested to see how the g35 front would look on a 240....it seems like it would be tons of work but i think it would look good...the 240 kinda resembles the g35 ya know....


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ID RATHER RIDE MY SHIT BROKEN THEN HAVE THAT "AMERICAN PEICE OF CRAP ON MY CAR"


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kelso said:


> ok well the 300zx lights arent all that bad but theres already kits and well im not motivated to want to see that all over the place. the second link is not working for me. the 3rd thing looks ugly.
> 
> i dont think anybody else has even thought of this yet, but i would be interested to see how the g35 front would look on a 240....it seems like it would be tons of work but i think it would look good...the 240 kinda resembles the g35 ya know....


 I've thought about it, I dont think it would look great, but it would be kick ass.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

You do realize that APC stands for AMERICAN PRODUCTS COMPANY right? If you are aware of this, then why would you suggest that we put American Rice on our Japanese Rice-Burners. That's just wrong. Thanks, but I'm Anti-Rice as well. And even if I did decide to put something to the effect of "Rice" on my car, it certainly wouldn't be some cheap-ass APC shit.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

afroeman said:


> You do realize that APC stands for AMERICAN PRODUCTS COMPANY right? If you are aware of this, then why would you suggest that we put American Rice on our Japanese Rice-Burners. That's just wrong. Thanks, but I'm Anti-Rice as well. And even if I did decide to put something to the effect of "Rice" on my car, it certainly wouldn't be some cheap-ass APC shit.


AMEN AFROEMAN


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

It wouldn't be bad if they could make some projector lights for the 95 96 240 but none of that angel eyes shit. Does anyone know how to embed a projector in a 240sx? I know some guy a while back put an M3 projector in his headlight.








These are some j30.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought it would be cool to take a square housing Silvia headlight and put one of the projectors in where the high beam is. I got the idea from the S14 Kouki design.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I thought it would be cool to take a square housing Silvia headlight and put one of the projectors in where the high beam is. I got the idea from the S14 Kouki design.


That would probably be pretty cool. I'm trying to picture it but I am trying to figure out how to imbed projectors in my 240, but I can't figure it out. Anybody have any "bright" ideas.. Haha.. ok that was stupid..

Silvia Front End Conversion - $750
Imbedding Projectors into The Silvia Headlights - $200
Putting APC Headlights on Your S13 - BULLSHIT!!!

There are some things money CAN'T buy, and there are some things that I wouldn't buy even if I had the money.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Amen to that


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm tired of my little flippy lights. They are driving me nuts. I am going to start working on this light thing like hard core. Someone holler some ideas at me if you've got em. I want something kind of like the angel eyes, but slightly different, and not APC.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I was going to work on making a 3" dual projector popup lazy eyes like the ones clear corners makes I believe (but cheaper), but I have had a lot of other stuff going on to have time trying to make them. I still want to make the plug for fun. The lamps are around 300 I believe for all 4 thats for a high and low beam lap for each side. I was also going to see about making a plug like the first pic. They would slightly raised form the hood, think of the NSX projector lamps are the only example that comes to mind. The benefit would be a reduction in weight by removing the popup assembly. I have done some small mockups of the design for both, its just a matter of getting a full size plug made. If i ever do i will post on here for you guys to see them.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

joerc240sx said:


> I was going to work on making a 3" dual projector popup lazy eyes like the ones clear corners makes I believe (but cheaper), but I have had a lot of other stuff going on to have time trying to make them. I still want to make the plug for fun. The lamps are around 300 I believe for all 4 thats for a high and low beam lap for each side. I was also going to see about making a plug like the first pic. They would slightly raised form the hood, think of the NSX projector lamps are the only example that comes to mind. The benefit would be a reduction in weight by removing the popup assembly. I have done some small mockups of the design for both, its just a matter of getting a full size plug made. If i ever do i will post on here for you guys to see them.


Yes! That's almost exactly what I'm working on. They are going to be kinda like the NSX headlights. I haven't drawn an actual near-finished sketch, but I have drawn up a couple ideas that I am constantly trying to perfect. Thanks for the help, man. I think I have a good idea for them. I will draw it up and have it computer-imaged onto a 240 and share the pics with you guys.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

this is just an idea that just came outa my head instead of making round projector lights. could square ones be made for the silvia front end with the non projectors on it.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

trmn8r said:


> this is just an idea that just came outa my head instead of making round projector lights. could square ones be made for the silvia front end with the non projectors on it.


You would probably have to do some work on the light housing but it could probably be done... Not sure how it would look but I'm sure you could do it...


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

It could most likely be done, but for added cost and unknown results. I also made a clay model of the lazy eye with 2 or 1 hafe hight square lamp. The main problem I have had this with option is that I have been unable to find a low and high beem light/s in the size needed. I personaly think a square lamp would look better then round in the space sense it is already square, but the round does not look bad, and its the only after market headlamp system I have found that could be used to make them work, although I am sure there are lights out there that would fit correctly.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

try modifying one from a FD kit.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

how would i do the lazy eye so that it would stop by itself everytime????and it would stop in the right place....


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

there are kits on ebay now to do it. but if you wanna be cheap, search in this forum.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

You would have to change the arm length that raises the light up and down. It would require either drilling a new hole in the lower arm, and then shorting the upper arm or making new ones all together. Either way they would have to be changed with the correct ratio in length to get the correct open and closed setting.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I am not talking some cheap ass, crapy looking kit off ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/89-9...iewItemQQcategoryZ6763QQitemZ7992749047QQrdZ1


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

do the search then. I cant reember what all it involves doing to the wires.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok I did some googling and found the lamps I was thinking of using here.
http://www.hella.com/produktion/Hel...rsion_Headlamps/Modules_90mm/Modules_90mm.jsp


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, now those are nice.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

THEY SURE ARE!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

joerc240sx said:


> Ok I did some googling and found the lamps I was thinking of using here.
> http://www.hella.com/produktion/Hel...rsion_Headlamps/Modules_90mm/Modules_90mm.jsp




HID setup or halogen?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

asleepz said:


> HID setup or halogen?


It is a Xenon low beam or a Halogen Low/High Beam or Fog... I definitely like those.. Those would kick ass for a custom light setup....


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

They by them self are not HID, but there is a kit to make them HID, but its very expensive, and its not like they are not expensive already. The way they are setup is one is a High and the other is a Low beam projector to make sure you get the correct beam patter needed. Lows are 150 and highs are 150, that includes a universal mounting/angle adjusting hardware, and the Halogen bulbs and wiring.

If I remember the HID kit with control unit, and bulbs was like an additional 500, which is a little to rich for my blood.

I also found another Lamp that might work well also, it was a 2.5" x 6" rounded corner that is what i believe pretty close to the right size to work by itself. Link is here, it would be setup in a housing so you would only see the lens of the light. This option would give an even more lazy eye setup then the 3" projectors.
http://www.hella.com/produktion/Opt...Lights/DrivingLamps/Model_2020/Model_2020.jsp


----------

